# Chew toys?



## Tao.and.Laughter (Jan 24, 2015)

We've got quite a number of little wooden chewy things in the cage, and they don't get touched. Same with loofah thingys. Nothing gets chewed on. Which I feel is a little weird for rats, right? Not chewing on things? My concern is, obviously, their teeth staying filed down. They're not getting gnarly or anything yet, but I'd rather not get to that point. What can I give them to encourage chewing?


----------



## Rhonwen (Dec 29, 2014)

From what I've read chew toys don't necessarily help with keeping ratties teeth filed down, bruxing is actually what helps most with that. Although I'm still learning myself so if I'm wrong I'm sure someone will correct me 

What about tempting the ratties with flavoring of some sort on the wood chew toys? Dab a little juice on them maybe?


----------

